# Usb Canteen Divers How Water Resistant?



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve got a Zeno Navy Canteen Diver which is a replica of the original Elgin/Hamililton types as used by the US Navy. It is rated as water resistant to 50m, does anyone know how much the originals were rated at?.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Mach,

Have you tried asking Mr Eddie Platts or Mr Ewan?

I'm sure they would know.

Regards

Bry



mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve got a Zeno Navy Canteen Diver which is a replica of the original Elgin/Hamililton types as used by the US Navy. It is rated as water resistant to 50m, does anyone know how much the originals were rated at?.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They were waterproof to 50 Foot Mac.









You asked in the right place at first.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Roy I saw your 1st reply


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> They were waterproof to 50 Foot Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Roy I knew I had, now 50ft is approx 15metres and according to todays water resistant guidelines that just about makes them splash proof







I must be missing something here







any explanation would be welcome


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Roy I saw your 1st reply
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roy?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > They were waterproof to 50 Foot Mac.Â
> ...


Ok maybe I wasn`t clear, what I would like to know is if these watches would now be considered barely splash proof how could they have been used by Navy Divers,

I understand we`re not talking about the depths modern divers go to but still?







Any explanation guys or am I missing something here







?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I think that they were actually tested to 50 feet not just tested to a pressure equal to 50 feet as todays are.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> I think that they were actually tested to 50 feet not just tested to a pressure equal to 50 feet as todays are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Roy







any idea in that case what the equvalent would be in todays water resistantance scale?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > I think that they were actually tested to 50 feet not just tested to a pressure equal to 50 feet as todays are.
> ...


I don't think you can really compare it on a scale.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> I don't think you can really compare it on a scale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair enough, just wondered thanks anyway,I can`t even swim







so its academic


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

With a crown like that I think it is safe to (at least) swim with it.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

adrian said:


> With a crown like that I think it is safe to (at least) swim with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zeno`s version is rated at 50m,so I could if I wanted to but I can`t so I won`t


----------

